# Lizards > Chameleons >  My Pomona Pickup

## MarkieJ

To celebrate my first "big" sale of a ball python I produced, I decided to celebrate by picking up this Ambilobe Panther Chameleon from the Pomona Reptile Supershow.  I've always wanted one and the colors on them when they're adults are amazing.  He's already flaring a little red in this pic.  It'll be interesting seeing the changes as he grows.



Mark

----------


## cory9oh4

Awesome pick up! I love those guys! Goodluck on raising him!

----------

_MarkieJ_ (08-11-2013)

----------


## xbikez

Soo cool ! Also looking forward to keepin chameleons!  :Smile:

----------

_MarkieJ_ (09-26-2013)

----------


## Holtgards

Very cool, and great picture. Strike a Pose

----------

_MarkieJ_ (09-26-2013)

----------


## jclaiborne

Soo cool!

----------

_MarkieJ_ (09-26-2013)

----------


## Southern_Breeder

Congrats on an awesome pick up!

----------

_MarkieJ_ (09-26-2013)

----------


## stef1

Pure Gorgeous

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk now Free

----------

_MarkieJ_ (10-04-2013)

----------


## Daybreaker

lol the first thing I thought of when I saw the pic is him saying, "I'm fabulous!"

Nice pickup!

----------

_MarkieJ_ (10-04-2013)

----------

